# Home FTP einrichten mit Bulletproof FTP Server 2.4.0.31



## Squawks (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin dabei Daten per FTP im Internet zu sharen (btw. ich benutze Windows XP Pro), habe allerdings Probleme beim Einrichten.
Ich benutzte bpFTP Server und habe mir mal dort einen Account eingerichtet und Files freigegeben.
Allerdings sitze ich hinter einem Router und bekomme deswegen auch eine Router-interne IP zugewiesen. Diese wird im Bulletproof auch angegeben.
Da ich allerdings nicht vom LAN sondern von Internet aus auf meinen Server zugreifen will, sollte dort meine statische IP stehn, nur wie stelle ich das ein?

Im WLAN kann ich connecten, allerdings komme ich nicht weiter als bis zur Anmeldung.
BP schreibt den Vorgang so auf:

```
05.05.2005 22:41:53 - FTP Server On-line : IP(s) 192.168.2.3, on port 21
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > connected to ip : 192.168.2.3
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > sending welcome message.
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > 220 Files //Name des FTPs
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > USER Hawk
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > 331 Password required for Hawk.
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > PASS ****************** //zensiert
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > 530 Can't login : invalid home directory !
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > disconnected.
```

Da ich Anfänger bin, weiß ich nicht was ich tun muss, um die Fehlermeldung zu umgehen:

```
(000003) 05.05.2005 22:42:32 - (not logged in) (192.168.2.3) > 530 Can't login : invalid home directory !
```

Also wie man sehn kann läuft der Server über die LAN IP des Routers, über meine Internet IP kann ich nicht zugreifen. Diese Sache und der Fehler oben sind meine Probleme. Kann mir einer bitte helfen?

PS: Der Port ist (21) forgewarded.

Mfg Squawks


----------



## michel_tr (5. Mai 2005)

Zu der Fehlermeldung: 
Wenn man sich auf einem FTP Server einloggt landet man in seinem "Home Verzeichnis".
Überprüfe die Einstellungen für den Benutzer "Hawk". Existiert sein Verzeichnis?

Zu deiner Internet IP: 
Zum Verständniss:
192.168.2.3 ist die IP deines Routers?
Wenn ja sollte es eigentlich auch über deine "Internet IP" Adresse funktionieren. 
Evtl. hast du den Port nur für lokale Rechner freigegeben? Firewall im Router aktiv?

Hoffe ich erzähle dir jetzt nicht etwas, was du schon weist:
Es gibt Dienste wie z.B. http://www.dyndns.org/. Dort bekommst du eine kostenlose Domain, die du auf eine IP weiterleiten kannst. 
Viele Router besitzen die Funktion "falls sich IP Adresse ändert -> hinterlege neue IP bei dyndns.org". 
Vielleicht ist das interessant für dich!?


----------



## generador (5. Mai 2005)

Du hast kein Heimatverzeichnis angegeben
Es gibt für BPFTP eine deutsche Anleitung im Inet
Glaube auf der Hersteller Seite

Um deinen FTP ins Inet zu bekommen musst du die Ports des Routers auf deine LanIP forwarden

Wie das geht steht in deinem Handbuch

Sieh dir die Einstellungen des Users nochmal genau an
Da kannst du ein Home Verzeichnis angeben und dann die Ordner auf die der User zugreifen darf
Am einfachsten ist es ein Hauptverzeichnis anzulegen und alle Dateien die du sharen willst darüber laufen zu lassen

Beispiel

Hauptverzeichnis : FTP (Auf Festplatte F:\)
Unterordner : Daten, Programme, Sharware etc.

So kannst du mehrere User anlegen die immer im selben ordner sind


----------

